# Please help me on Purchasing a truck.



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I am thinking to own a truck and I am really new to this world.
And I can afford only around $12,000 so I have to consider to purchase used one. But I do not wish to go to repair shop even once a year. 
Please advice me what kinds of trucks are reliable as an used one. And how many miles on a truck could be considered still reliable for another 70,000 miles or even more. 
GMC? Ford? Chevy? Toyota? Nissan? or any others?
To all Brothers and Sisters, Thanks for your input.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

They all have their pros and cons. Also, truck market is stupid right now, so it would be better to hold off for another year or so if you can. $12K isn’t getting you much at the moment.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> They all have their pros and cons. Also, truck market is stupid right now, so it would be better to hold off for another year or so if you can. $12K isn’t getting you much at the moment.


Thank you for good advice.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I can afford only around $12,000 so I have to consider to purchase used one. But I do not wish to go to repair shop even once a year.
> Please advice me what kinds of trucks are reliable as an used one.


$12,000 for a "_reliable" _truck?...
Start here maybe:








Sun glasses not included.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> I am thinking to own a truck and I am really new to this world.
> And I can afford only around $12,000 so I have to consider to purchase used one. But I do not wish to go to repair shop even once a year.
> Please advice me what kinds of trucks are reliable as an used one. And how many miles on a truck could be considered still reliable for another 70,000 miles or even more.
> GMC? Ford? Chevy? Toyota? Nissan? or any others?
> To all Brothers and Sisters, Thanks for your input.


What do you wish to DO with the truck ?
Anything specific ?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Later than 98 f-150 , Later Than 2002 Ram , Latter than 2000 GM’s with less than 150K are decently reliable , you could also consider a V6 for economy.

Single cabs are brutal to drive for lack of leg room and ability to recline … plus single cab short beds are crazy expensive right now … you probably find an extended cab/long bed much more affordable.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2 door ?
4 door ?
Extended cab ?
Extended bed ?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> What do you wish to DO with the truck ?
> Anything specific ?


Thinking to run a small restaurant. So will mainly use to purchase produces, rice bags and others from Restaurant Depot once a week and I will need a car with more room to carry those stuffs. 
I thought about Subaru outback but I may need a bigger room, I guess.
Probably Pick Up Truck is not an good idea to use for transporting food related items. 
Toyota Sienna or Honda Odyssey might be better option to use for my purpose. May be, removing third row will satisfy me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2 wheel drive ?
4 wheel drive ?
Towing capacity ?
1/2 ton ?
3/4 ton ?
1 ton ?
Dually ?
4 wheel drive Dually ?
4 cylinder ?
5 cylinder?
Straight 6 ?
V-6 ?
V-8 ?
V-10 ?
Gas ?
Diesel ?
Natural gas ?
L.P.G.?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> What do you wish to DO with the truck ?
> Anything specific ?


Most of my American friends love to own Pick Up Truck for occasional purpose of carrying bigger items.
So I am thinking, Hell Ya, I may want to own a pick up truck for the same purpose as well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> 2 wheel drive ?
> 4 wheel drive ?
> Towing capacity ?
> 1/2 ton ?
> ...


Diesel or Gas.
Number of Cylinders doesn't matter.
Just want to own small pick up truck.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 638067


The smaller one. Right one is so big and never wish to own it. 😄


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Anything FORD with a V-8 in a truck will get about 12 m.p.g.

A V-6 will get up to 18-20 m.p.g.

A 4 cylinder will get up to 26 m.p.g.

That's EMPTY !
NOT TOWING ANYTHING .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

THIS !
THIS IS THE TRUCK FOR YOU .
5 PASSENGER.
$20,000.00
BRAND NEW !
THE FRONT WHEEL DRIVE HYBRID GETS UP TO 40 M.P.G. !










Pay $8,000.00 down.
Notes of $200.00 a month.

You could EVEN UBER IN IT !


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> THIS !
> THIS IS THE TRUCK FOR YOU .
> 5 PASSENGER.
> $20,000.00
> ...


Thank you so much. Really appreciate. 
Is Ford is better than Chevy in Pick Up Truck market?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

20yearsdriving said:


> Later than 98 f-150 , Later Than 2002 Ram , Latter than 2000 GM’s with less than 150K are decently reliable , you could also consider a V6 for economy.
> 
> Single cabs are brutal to drive for lack of leg room and ability to recline … plus single cab short beds are crazy expensive right now … you probably find an extended cab/long bed much more affordable.


Thank you for your valuable advice.
It opened my eyes to the pick up truck world.
I am really a newbie in US pick up truck market. So I have no clue at all.
Thank you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Thinking to run a small restaurant. So will mainly use to purchase produces, rice bags and others from Restaurant Depot once a week and I will need a car with more room to carry those stuffs.
> I thought about Subaru outback but I may need a bigger room, I guess.
> Probably Pick Up Truck is not an good idea to use for transporting food related items.
> Toyota Sienna or Honda Odyssey might be better option to use for my purpose. May be, removing third row will satisfy me.


They make lockable bed covers.
Rain proof.









Also bed " caps" or camper tops .










You can buy same color as the truck.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> They make lockable bed covers.
> Rain proof.


Thanks a lot. This is valuable info for me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Thank you so much. Really appreciate.
> Is Ford is better than Chevy in Pick Up Truck market?


Chevy Silverado & G.M. are crap the last few years.
Last in Consumer Reports !

Engine & electronics problems .
Dodge is earning a bad rep also.










The Ford V-6 twin turbo gets good mileage.
Even in a Quad cab.
It also puts out around 350 HORSE POWER.

PROBABLY MORE TRUCK THAN YOU NEED.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Chevy Silverado & G.M. are crap the last few years.
> Last in Consumer Reports !


This is the type I was looking for. Thanks a lot.
What do you call this extended roof?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Now . . . Pick a few you like & go test drive them.
See how they turn.
How they Park.
How easy to back up .
Which is important to load.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> This is the type I was looking for. Thanks a lot.
> What do you call this extended roof?
> 
> View attachment 638075


A camper top. Or a " BED CAP".

YOU CAN GET WITH OR WITHOUT WINDOWS.

I LIKE A BACK WINDOW FOR BACKING UP SAFE 
REVERSE CAMERAS ARE NICE ALSO.
CHEAP NOWADAYS.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Now . . . Pick a few you like & go test drive them.
> See how they turn.
> How they Park.
> How easy to back up .
> Which is important to load.


I know I will fall in love right away.

20 years ago Back in my mother country, I did once drive 6 tons light weight truck like this truck and I really did love sitting on it and controlling it. I felt like I was superior than other cars around me until I was next to city buses.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Thank you so much. Really appreciate.
> Is Ford is better than Chevy in Pick Up Truck market?


Hyundai is the only one with similar vehicle to the Ford Maverick Truck. Brand new. G.M. & Dodge has nothing similar in price OR capabilities .

Hyundai has a puny truck bed.
And a BIG PRICE TAG !










Toyota & Nissan were also unprepared for the Ford Maverick !


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

For your restaurant purpose, I’d say a minivan would make more sense to start with

If your budget is 12K, you’re looking at minimum 15+ year old trucks and they will have a ton of miles at that point. I’m not too well versed on the minivan market, so can’t really say how much they are going for, but would imagine they’d be cheaper.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Thinking to run a small restaurant. So will mainly use to purchase produces, rice bags and others from Restaurant Depot once a week and I will need a car with more room to carry those stuffs.


2010 Ford Ranger.
I'm gonna buy one.

I have a 2010 Ford F250 Super Cab with a diesel engine.
I do NOT need anything that beefy.

Now that the holidays are over, I'm gonna put tires on it, get it detailed and will sell it for over $20k. I am going to pay off wifey's car and buy me a Ranger.
I've already done the research and the 2010 is very highly rated and can be bought within your budged depending on where you live.

Ford Ranger 2010


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Wildgoose said:


> But I do not wish to go to repair shop even once a year.


Then get some tools and watch youtube! 😐


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

TomTheAnt said:


> your budget is 12K, you’re looking at minimum 15+ year old trucks


You haven't a clue about used cars/trucks.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You haven't a clue about used cars/trucks.


I guess so… I’ve only been flipping them for 10+ years. But please do enlighten us a bit.

If he wants a good full-size truck for 12K, he needs to go quite a few years back. Depending on his bargaining skills he might be able to talk somebody selling something a bit newer. If he wants a mid-size, he might be able to find 10-year old Ranger around that price.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

TomTheAnt said:


> I guess so… I’ve only been flipping them for 10+ years. But please do enlighten us a bit.
> 
> If he wants a good full-size truck for 12K, he needs to go quite a few years back. Depending on his bargaining skills he might be able to talk somebody selling something a bit newer. If he wants a mid-size, he might be able to find 10-year old Ranger around that price.


Then its 10 years of doing it wrong.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> Thinking to run a small restaurant. So will mainly use to purchase produces, rice bags and others from Restaurant Depot once a week and I will need a car with more room to carry those stuffs.
> I thought about Subaru outback but I may need a bigger room, I guess.
> Probably Pick Up Truck is not an good idea to use for transporting food related items.
> Toyota Sienna or Honda Odyssey might be better option to use for my purpose. May be, removing third row will satisfy me.


Yes a van would work better


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Then its 10 years of doing it wrong.


Ahh… I knew it. All bark, no bite.  Drive through.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Then get some tools and watch youtube! 😐


I know how to fix cars and love fixing cars but I can't do repair in apartment complex where I live at.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

20yearsdriving said:


> Yes a van would work better


In MY market, vans are MORE expensive than a truck -- and that's saying something.
Small pickup with a camper shell.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> For your restaurant purpose, I’d say a minivan would make more sense to start with
> 
> If your budget is 12K, you’re looking at minimum 15+ year old trucks and they will have a ton of miles at that point. I’m not too well versed on the minivan market, so can’t really say how much they are going for, but would imagine they’d be cheaper.


The Ford Transit is a nice 4 cyl. Fuel economical transport van. You can buy one at auction with around 100,000 mi. For $5000.00or less.

Prices of Everything used & new have gone up since inflation & "chip shortage".

He can buy the Ford Maverick NEW for $20,000.00!
Should be trouble free for 8 years.
Makes a good Devaluation tax write off for a business.
Carries 5 passengers. Hose out the bed.
Up to 40 m.p.g. with the Ford Maverick Hybrid.

I would buy the Ford Maverick NEW.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is one in California. 24,412 mi.
2010. Govt. Vehicle.
Not running. Dead battery, stolen catalytic CONVERTOR.
Almost $5,000.00 on the bids with 4 days left to go !

Prices are way up !


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Wildgoose said:


> I know how to fix cars and love fixing cars but I can't do repair in apartment complex where I live at.


Then find a place when need be to perform repairs.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

TomTheAnt said:


> Ahh… I knew it. All bark, no bite.  Drive through.


Seems like what you've been doing for ten years, based upon your analysis, is ripping people off. Great work 👍. 😐


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> THIS !
> THIS IS THE TRUCK FOR YOU .
> 5 PASSENGER.
> $20,000.00
> ...


Unfortunately you can’t even buy one of those now won’t be able to for a while, as I think I read they’re not currently building any. It is a great deal though.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I bought my little Chevy Colorado @auction over 4 years ago. $3,700.00 with27,000 mi.

I have 78,000 mi. & Could sell it for $5,000.00 now. 4 years later. The market is Crazy


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> I bought my little Chevy Colorado @auction over 4 years ago. $3,700.00 with27,000 mi.
> 
> I have 78,000 mi. & Could sell it for $5,000.00 now. 4 years later. The market is Crazy


I'll give you $4999.99 and not a penny more!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Unfortunately you can’t even buy one of those now won’t be able to for a while, as I think I read they’re not currently building any. It is a great deal though.


Ford is pushing out the larger engine non hybrid models which cost more .
Ford teamed with Toyota for their hybrid technology.
I bought a 2006 Ford Escape Hybrid with 80,000 miles for $3,700.00 a few years ago. No problems.
The little 4 cyl. With hybrid boost has the power of the v-6.

( When buying auction S.U.V.'s , I look for code & building inspector vehicles. Nice clean office personell vehicles . . . No dirty heavy equipment carried.)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Still trying to get a police Harley with under 18,000 miles for under $4,000.00.

I can get police Honda & B.M.W. bikes. . . . But no Harley for what I want to pay.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Unfortunately you can’t even buy one of those now won’t be able to for a while, as I think I read they’re not currently building any. It is a great deal though.


We have them sitting on Dealer lots down here . . . And several on the road.
But NOT the $20,000.00 base models.
You would have to order one & wait


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

If I were to buy one soon it would be the new Ford Ranger.

Part of that though is I could probably trade-in in my current Explorer for a Ranger as a 1:1 swap.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> Most of my American friends love to own Pick Up Truck for occasional purpose of carrying bigger items.
> So I am thinking, Hell Ya, I may want to own a pick up truck for the same purpose as well.


Most pickups are driven around empty. For every 100 you see out on the roads, only 1 or 2 will have something in the bed. So.... the question that you have to ask yourself is, "how big would the imaginary thing or things be that I would want to drive around, if I had them?". That will tell you whether you need a compact truck or a big turbo V10 dually.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Most pickups are driven around empty. For every 100 you see out on the roads, only 1 or 2 will have something in the bed. So.... the question that you have to ask yourself is, "how big would the imaginary thing or things be that I would want to drive around, if I had them?". That will tell you whether you need a compact truck or a big turbo V10 dually.


My imagination tells me I need a much bigger truck than some dinky V10 Dually.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> My imagination tells me I need a much bigger truck than some dinky V10 Dually.
> View attachment 638145


If you own one, you could be able to make around $250,000 a year.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

elelegido said:


> Most pickups are driven around empty. For every 100 you see out on the roads, only 1 or 2 will have something in the bed. So.... the question that you have to ask yourself is, "how big would the imaginary thing or things be that I would want to drive around, if I had them?". That will tell you whether you need a compact truck or a big turbo V10 dually.


I had to move some of personal big items ( such as beds, Table and chairs, a freezer ) sometimes before and I always wanted to own a pick up truck when I had to move them. But, it happened occasionally so why do I need to own a truck. I always rented a Uhaul truck to get my job done. 
But right now, I will need to carry food related items once a week. So I guess that would become now a good opportunity to own a pick up truck. ( Not a big one though. ) So I could be able to do many things with it.


----------



## mark89spartan (Jan 6, 2022)

Wildgoose said:


> I am thinking to own a truck and I am really new to this world.
> And I can afford only around $12,000 so I have to consider to purchase used one. But I do not wish to go to repair shop even once a year.
> Please advice me what kinds of trucks are reliable as an used one. And how many miles on a truck could be considered still reliable for another 70,000 miles or even more.
> GMC? Ford? Chevy? Toyota? Nissan? or any others?
> To all Brothers and Sisters, Thanks for your input.


I go with Toyota just for reliability


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> But right now, I will need to carry food related items once a week. So I guess that would become now a good opportunity to own a pick up truck.


Lol, who/what are you feeding that you need a pickup truck to haul that much food around in?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Thinking to run a small restaurant. So will mainly use to purchase produces, rice bags and others from Restaurant Depot once a week and I will need a car with more room to carry those stuffs.
> I thought about Subaru outback but I may need a bigger room, I guess.
> Probably Pick Up Truck is not an good idea to use for transporting food related items.
> Toyota Sienna or Honda Odyssey might be better option to use for my purpose. May be, removing third row will satisfy me.


Agree that a van or minivan would work better. I can put full sheets of plywood flat in the back of my odyssey and close the gate. Most trucks these days can’t do that. 
If I let them ride on the center console I can also load 10’ boards. 
Another advantage is a lower loading deck, side loading access and weather/theft protection for the load. 
You may want to look at a full sized van instead of a minivan.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> If you own one, you could be able to make around $250,000 a year.


and it would only cost me $300,000?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> If you own one, you could be able to make around $250,000 a year.


Those get 6 m.p.g. !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Those get 6 m.p.g. !


My 2010 F250 Diesel gets 12.

Around town mpg: 12.
Highway mpg: 12.

$100 does not fill it. 

It's gonna get sold real soon.
There's people out there that need a tool like that. I don't.

.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Dear @tohunt4me 
Seems like you are very familiar with Car Auction. I would like to try that too. Please give me some advice how to look for where auctions are going to be placed and how do I participate in it.
Thanks


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Dear @tohunt4me
> Seems like you are very familiar with Car Auction. I would like to try that too. Please give me some advice how to look for where auctions are going to be placed and how do I participate in it.
> Thanks


Can't share all my secrets . . .

Plenty of Deep Pocket competition 

Used Cars are becoming scarce


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I found this truck listing on Autotrader.com.
I can go with this price but I would need to around $6,000 from auto loan.
No idea what the rack on bed is for.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I found this truck listing on Autotrader.com.
> I can go with this price but I would need to around $6,000 from auto loan.
> No idea what the rack on bed is for.


The rack is for longer items that don't fit in the bed. It's not permanent and can be removed easily. And you could probably even sell it on for a few bucks. I'm sure the dealer is more than happy to borrow you a few grand. At a cost, of course.

But the price... 🤦‍♂️ Not a whole lot you can do about it right now, though. As long as you can afford it, that's all that matters.

With your restaurant business, however, I'd still suggest a small cargo van or a minivan. But, what ever floats your boat.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> THIS !
> THIS IS THE TRUCK FOR YOU .
> 5 PASSENGER.
> $20,000.00
> ...


Good luck finding one, especially hybrid, Ford's been building mostly EcoBoosts.. My brother has been looking for one for months. Order book for 2022 models is closed and order book for 2023 models starts in the summer.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Be wary of those short beds. You can’t put a couch or a chest freezer in that and close the tailgate. If it rains anything in the back is getting wet.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

@Wildgoose, if you're hoping to haul things you might want to look at the cargo weight rating and size of the bed, as these are often important related to the cost of the truck.

Bed caps lock--though not well, so a van might be a safer option for hauling things.

Bed caps usually resist blowing rain, though they're not inexpensive.

Most bed covers usually leak somewhat, so if it's raining or snowing your cargo can get wet. They're more affordable though.

The truck bed is outside the passenger compartment, so the cargo can smell like exhaust or other things depending on how well things are sealed up, traffic, the wind, .... The bed also isn't heated, and riding back there as a passenger sucks after five minutes or so.

Your friends might want to borrow your truck or help them move something--some truck owners get this a lot, which isn't great if you're running a restaurant.

Vans, while comparatively boring, haul staff and family, plus a fair amount of cargo (but don't overload them). Like anything, the transmission has a limited lifespan, the harder it's worked the shorter it lasts.

But, trucks are cool--they're like unicorns--wonderful until you have to feed them. If it's your dream that's great, maybe keep learning all you can about them and sooner or later the right one will appear at the right price.

Best of luck!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Syn said:


> Order book for 2022 models is closed and order book for 2023 models starts in the summer.


Depending on if Chairman Xi allows it.


----------

